# Full List of Canon Products Being Announced For PhotoPlus



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 10, 2015)

```
PhotoPlus begins October 21, 2015 in New York City and Canon will be announcing a bunch of consumer and prosumer products for the show. The announcements should come next week.</p>
<p>List of products to be announced:</p>
<ul>
<li><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/the-canon-eos-m10/">Canon EOS M10</a></li>
<li>Canon EF-M 15-45 f/3.5-6.3 IS STM</li>
<li>Canon EF-M 55-200 f/4.5-6.3 IS STM (Part of the 2 lens kit)</li>
<li><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/canon-powershot-g5-x-powershot-g9-x-leak/">Canon PowerShot G5 X</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/canon-powershot-g5-x-powershot-g9-x-leak/">Canon PowerShot G9 X</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/new-pixma-pro-printer-coming-cr2/">Canon ImagePROGRAF Pro-1000</a></li>
</ul>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-22824 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/eosmsmall.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/eosmsmall-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="eosmsmall" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/canon_eosm10_r001.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/canon_eosm10_r001-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="canon_eosm10_r001" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/canon_g5x_f002.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/canon_g5x_f002-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="canon_g5x_f002" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/canon_g5x_b001.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/canon_g5x_b001-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="canon_g5x_b001" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" /><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/canon_g5x_t001.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/canon_g5x_t001-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="canon_g5x_t001" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/canon_g9x_silver_f001.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/canon_g9x_silver_f001-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="canon_g9x_silver_f001" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/canon_g9x_silver_t001.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/canon_g9x_silver_t001-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="canon_g9x_silver_t001" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/pro1000.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/pro1000-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="pro1000" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<p><em>Image Credit // <a href="http://pdnpulse.pdnonline.com/2015/09/5-of-the-coolest-things-we-saw-at-canon-expo.html" target="_blank">PDNOnline</a></em></p>
```


----------



## Bullwye (Oct 10, 2015)

I am confused. The 55-200 dies already exist, doesn't it?


----------



## crashpc (Oct 10, 2015)

It will be silver one or white one...


----------



## HaroldC3 (Oct 10, 2015)

Canon you're a joke. I'm tired of waiting for you to get it together.


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 10, 2015)

I like the looks of G5 X


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 10, 2015)

Excited about that G9X if its priced below that 500$ mark, I might consider getting one as my daily carry around camera.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 10, 2015)

As Canon announced two years ago, their point and shoot cameras are going upscale. The higher the model number, the lower a camera is as far as features and performance. All of these seem to be taking up places toward or at the low end, but with a higher price than the old P&S they replaced. The M10 is poised to be a even more entry level Mirrorless.

So far, my G1 X MK II is still leading the pack of P&S cameras.


----------



## Bob Howland (Oct 10, 2015)

The G5X looks like a worthy replacement for my G10, at least from what little we know about it. I have to wonder if a future M11 body, introduced perhaps in February, will look exactly like it, except with a lens mount instead of a lens. The question then becomes, buy the G5X now or wait for a possible M11? Given that the larger M-series sensor would necessitate a larger and heavier lens, I'm leaning toward the G5X.


----------



## lastcoyote (Oct 10, 2015)

Is that a red ring I see around that new pro printer? ;D


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Oct 10, 2015)

Bullwye said:


> I am confused. The 55-200 dies already exist, doesn't it?


Yeah, what's up with that? A USA release? 

BandH has it, but also says it is a new release and it has no reviews. hmmmm

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1180778-REG/canon_9517b002_ef_m_55_200mm_f_4_5_6_3_is.html

It's an interesting lens. It's even better across the 55-200 range than the 55-250 STM. Would make for a great compact landscape zoom. 

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=968&Camera=812&Sample=0&FLI=2&API=1&LensComp=856&CameraComp=736&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=2&APIComp=1


----------



## Adelino (Oct 10, 2015)

The G5X will tick a lot of boxes with the EVF and the flip out screen. What is that knob on the front for? ANy guesses? Where is the ISO setting? I hope not in the menu. Oh and where is the zoom? A manual zoom would be awesome but unlikely. If aperture can be set by the lens ring, that will be great!


----------



## that1guyy (Oct 10, 2015)

Yet another disappointment. I feel I say this at every major Canon announcement.


----------



## Greatland (Oct 10, 2015)

Sure looks like they are making us sweat out the rumored 1Dx MKII :'(


----------



## edknuff (Oct 10, 2015)

that1guyy said:


> Yet another disappointment. I feel I say this at every major Canon announcement.



+1


----------



## cantdecide (Oct 10, 2015)

I'm surprised that this new pancake zoom is that thick on the eos-M10! It looks to be bigger than the Sony one despite being slower. Hopefully it's sharper or something. I'm a little bummed the m10 isn't more attractive and another prime lens isn't among the rumors. I'll be really bummed if the eventual 5d mark iv/6d mark ii release is this much of a let down

The p&s cameras look nice though. Sony's gone off the deep end with the rx100 iv in terms of price and features few people will actually use. The g3, 5, 7, and 9x seem to be more of what people actually want.


----------



## Khufu (Oct 10, 2015)

Look at that G5X, imagine that lens popped off to reveal an EOS M mount and an APS-C sensor... Why isn't that being announced?


----------



## AvTvM (Oct 10, 2015)

that1guyy said:


> Yet another disappointment. I feel I say this at every major Canon announcement.



+1 

Otoh: 1" sony sensor is better than 1/1.7" canon dwarf sensor. ;D


----------



## HaroldC3 (Oct 10, 2015)

cantdecide said:


> Sony's gone off the deep end with the rx100 iv in terms of price and features few people will actually use. The g3, 5, 7, and 9x seem to be more of what people actually want.



Except Canons price for the g3x is as outrageous as the rx100


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Oct 10, 2015)

what a boring list wow canon is a sinking ship
how many expect too be it too be low turnout at the expo??
the canon expo was boring too
mostly everybody will be at the nikon and sony booths


----------



## crashpc (Oct 11, 2015)

That is a joke.
Price wise it's pretty wicked, it still lacks some powers/features, I don't know what to think of this. They need to go Canon version of Ricoh GR, APS-C sized zoom compact cam, well "featured" EOS M remake, with even tinnier body, truly enthusiast MILC with no corner cutting, with pathetic FPS and inferior everything, while selling it only with kit lens for inferior price. What's wrong with you Canon? Not delivering anymore? Red ring around inkjet printer won't solve it!


----------



## gunship01 (Oct 11, 2015)

More Powershots?!??! 

Uh.... ok. How underwhelming.


----------



## eninja (Oct 11, 2015)

gunship01 said:


> More Powershots?!??!
> 
> Uh.... ok. How underwhelming.



What do you expect?


----------



## Pitbullo (Oct 11, 2015)

What I really want is a Canon take on the Sony A7 cameras. EVF, lots of bells an whistles, but with a Canon label and Canon quality and UI.


----------



## Diltiazem (Oct 11, 2015)

G5 X looks ugly.


----------



## mb66energy (Oct 11, 2015)

that1guyy said:


> Yet another disappointment. I feel I say this at every major Canon announcement.



I have a slightly different perspective:
Yet another disappointment. I feel I say this at every major Companies announcement.

The real advancement of digital photography was IMO around 2005...2010 when cameras with film like quality and moderate prices entered the market: Sufficient DR, realistic color,texture reproduction + usability by good ergonomics, good battery life.

Really knowing that my abilities are much below my equipments abilities despite the fact that is from the above mentioned period ...


----------



## gunship01 (Oct 12, 2015)

eninja said:


> gunship01 said:
> 
> 
> > More Powershots?!??!
> ...



An announcement that satisfies the curiosity and desires of the majority of folks in this forum and throughout the site.

I cannot remember when I saw a post/thread "OMG!!!!!!The new GX150 is out!! I have wanted this for SOOOOO long! Thank you Canon!!"

{sarcasm - OFF}


----------



## AvTvM (Oct 12, 2015)

mb66energy said:


> I have a slightly different perspective:
> Yet another disappointment. I feel I say this at every major Companies announcement.
> 
> The real advancement of digital photography was IMO around 2005...2010 when cameras with film like quality and moderate prices entered the market: Sufficient DR, realistic color,texture reproduction + usability by good ergonomics, good battery life.



Looking at Canon yes, unfortunately they got stuck in 2010.
Luckily others have brought great innovation since. Namely sony A7 family. Had Canon created the first FF mirrorless system, this forum would have been overjoyed. Well, mabe not everyone here. But most everybody.


----------



## hachu21 (Oct 12, 2015)

For those who wants a compact (the target of this annoucment...) :
- The G5X has no concurrence on his segment (still compact but full ergonomic 1" sensor)
- The G9X is smaller than the RX100 Mark1, so it's the most pocketable 1" sensor with zoom so far.

yeah, thoses are not the Pro M everyone (?) is waiting for, but they bring at least something new to the market.

Saying "Canon is a sinking ship" from an announcement aimed at powershot users and entry level MILC is a sign of quite narrow mind.

ITOH, I fully agree on the frustrating marketing approach of Canon.


----------



## dstppy (Oct 12, 2015)

Where's the new "S" camera?

That's *my* only disappointment.


----------



## arthurbikemad (Oct 12, 2015)

So much hate for Canon, why do people even come here?

Me I love Canon


----------



## Vivid Color (Oct 17, 2015)

BigAntTVProductions said:


> what a boring list wow canon is a sinking ship
> how many expect too be it too be low turnout at the expo??
> the canon expo was boring too
> mostly everybody will be at the nikon and sony booths



I am going to be at Photo Plus Expo and will be there on at least part of Thursday, maybe part of Friday, and on Saturday. I'll take a few photos of people at the Canon booth, the Nikon booth, and the Sony booth and we can see if "mostly everybody will be at the Nikon and Sony booths." I will try to take the photos within a few minutes of one another at a couple of different points in time. This won't be completely scientific, but it might be some indication of turnout. It certainly will represent turnout at the point I take the photos. 

By the way, if anyone else from the forum is going to the expo, and would like to meet up at the Canon booth, please let me know. 

Cheers,

Vivid


----------



## scottkinfw (Oct 17, 2015)

I don't think I understand what this show is meant to introduce, but this is a short list of new models-meh is all I can say to that.

I love canon. I understand marketing hype of specs that we are reading about. It is getting hard however to ignore all the propaganda as well as true innovations going on and not be a little irked by Canon's seeming disregard of the technical innovations that have the potential to really make great improvements in all of the picture elements that we consider important.

I really hope that the 5DIV is announced soon and it has great features and innovative features that make it a worthy upgrade. Barring that, begrudgingly, I will save money with the same hopes for the 1DXII- though it is more camera than I need, and I will truly have to work hard to grow into it, I am ready for an upgrade. I also work very hard for my money, and I don't want to buy years old technology that won't challenge me to be a better photographer.

my 2 cents


----------

